# Type 1 weight loss success stories



## LynnB (May 5, 2021)

Hello, 

Instead of posting about my frustrations, I would love to hear some motivating stories from Type 1 diabetics who have been working to loose some weight. What worked for you? What were the best tips you followed? 

I am trying to keep a low carb diet and fit in more exercise, but I could do with some motivation to keep going as I have some very reluctant scales at home!  

Lynn


----------



## Inka (May 5, 2021)

Reducing carbs slightly and watching out for extra nibbles worked for me on the one occasion I needed to lose weight. I kept a food diary for a week and could see places where I was eating unnecessarily. The amount of food wasn’t huge but it was a habit I’d got into. I stopped that, and the weight dropped off over the next few weeks. I also reduced the amount of fat I was eating.

I didn’t eat low carb because I think it makes things harder, but I did reduce my daily carbs by around 40g. So from something like 210g per day down to 170g approx. The main thing was cutting out nibbles and sneaky extras, and keeping that up day after day. Consistency is important.


----------



## Chatty Cathy (Jul 5, 2021)

I must try this as lockdown has been a nightmare I am also quite scared about cutting carbs because we always used to be told to eat those What is a safe amount of carbs per day for a Type1toencourage weight loss


----------



## Chatty Cathy (Jul 5, 2021)

LynnB said:


> Hello,
> 
> Instead of posting about my frustrations, I would love to hear some motivating stories from Type 1 diabetics who have been working to loose some weight. What worked for you? What were the best tips you followed?
> 
> ...


I am using the same pump and libre free I have always struggled with my weight but am determined to get fit and lose the excess I have gained during lockdown any encouragement advice or motivation would be gratefully received


----------



## Inka (Jul 6, 2021)

Chatty Cathy said:


> I must try this as lockdown has been a nightmare I am also quite scared about cutting carbs because we always used to be told to eat those What is a safe amount of carbs per day for a Type1toencourage weight loss



Start from where you are now @Chatty Cathy Keep a food diary for a week or even a few days, add up your carbs, look at where you’re having just those few too many calories too. Then tidy your diet up by removing the extras and seeing if you need to reduce carbs anywhere. You might find something like MyFitnessPal helpful. It counts calories and fat as well as carbs.

Don’t forget exercise either. That will improve your insulin sensitivity.


----------



## Chatty Cathy (Jul 6, 2021)

Giod advice  thanks I will liok up My Fitness Pal


----------



## counsellorneil (Aug 10, 2021)

I found a low carb approach worked for me.

Over the last 5 years I have lost 5 stone in weight. Been slow, but worth while. As the weight started to come off, I felt able to start walking further and then slightly faster, which all added to help with further weight reduction.

You probably know this, but if you do choose a low carb way, need to be careful about adjusting your insulin accordingly.


----------



## helli (Aug 10, 2021)

Chatty Cathy said:


> What is a safe amount of carbs per day for a Type1toencourage weight loss


Sorry I cannot comment on the weight loss but I wanted to comment that the safe amount of carbs for someone with Type 1 diabetes is what you feel comfortable with provided you match the carbs with insulin. 
Having Type 1 and carb counting, especially as you have a pump, should mean that you can eat the same as someone without diabetes. 
Be aware that if you reduce your carbs to very low levels or zero levels for a meal, you may need insulin for the protein. But if you are not low carb, this is not a problem. I believe this is what @Inka mentioned about low carb making insulin dosing harder ... it is certainly my experience. 

On the weight loss question, I can confirm that it is possible for someone with Type 1 diabetes to maintain a healthy weight when you reach your target. I do this mainly through exercise.


----------



## RTI (Sep 1, 2021)

After reaching 115kg (12/2019) I got so fed-up that I started in February 2020 to work on my weight. Also in combination with the covid-restrictions I had fairly good control at home. My planning was to loose 40 kg (to reach 75kg) over the next 8-10 month. Didn't want to loose fast some kg, as in most of the time you are gaining it rather fast. Went through this frustration already. 

First 1-2 month just tried to reduce the amount of food plus some daily home-sport. In this time I have recognised that the approx. reduction of food helps for some time. I have reduced in this time my weight 8-10kg, but after it didn't continue really. So really started calorie and carb. counting and created diary, what and how much I was eating. At the same time I kept my intake around 1500 -1800 kcal/day.

So my body got used to it and I have learned to understand why I always was eating too much. Essentially for me are the eyes which are controlling my hunger. So I have tried control it (still smetimes don't suceed). Over the following 10 month I have learned too to understand better, what I was eating and how much kcal.


----------



## RTI (Sep 1, 2021)

After reaching 115kg (11/2019) 183cm, Diabetic Type 1 for ~40years I got so fed-up with my continous rise of weight over the years, that I created my project for 2020 to reduce my body-weight. So I started in January-February 2020 to work on it, which also included some learning and frustration. The idea was that in combination with the covid-restrictions I had fairly good control of eating at home. My planning was to loose 40 kg (to reach 75kg) over the next 8-10 month. Didn't want to loose fast some kg, as in most of the time you are gaining it rather fast back. I was going through this frustration already.

First 1-2 month just tried to reduce the amount of food approximative plus some additional daily home-sport. In this time I have recognised that the approx. reduction of food helps for some time. I have reduced in this time my weight 8-10kg, but after it was slowing down down until it stopped. 

So at this point I have started really counting of calorie and carb. and created written diary, what and how much I was eating. At the same time I kept my intake around 1500 -1800 kcal/day.

Eventhough some times the reduction nearly stocked for 1,2,3 weeks I was continuing with my reduced calorie and never gave up.

So over the time my body got used to it and I have learned (observation) to understand why I always was liked eating too much. 

Essentially for me are the eyes/nose which are controlling my (virtual) hunger and not my stomach (it's coming secondary). So I have tried control it (still smetimes don't suceed). Over the following 10 month I have learned too to understand better, what I was eating and how much kcal.

In December 2020 I have reached my wish or dream weight of 75kg (at some times I have doubt it if I could ever reach it). Afterwards I have started slowly to normalise my food-intake over the next 2-3 month. Eventhough I must say that I am eating less and (I have got soused to it that I am still making  an approx. counting of eating). But as Diabetes Type1, it's not a lot of additional burden.

Currently I am on 76-79kg and trying to keep it in this range,

PS: At the same time I have reduced my need of insulin by ~30-50%, my blood-pressure normalised again, as well some other medication I could reduce too and my shopping/carrying is much easier.


----------



## trophywench (Sep 1, 2021)

I know I eat too much!  Not at mealtimes, really - but it's so easy to have a bit of cake with the afternoon cup of tea or a biscuit with the mid morning coffee ....... or a choc ice for pudding or or or ....... and to sit here reading and typing instead of vacuuming the floor etc !


----------



## Delta Wizard (Sep 1, 2021)

I have had success by combining the 5:2 diet with Calorie/Carb monitoring using a free app called Carb Manager. I have manged to lose 28lbs in 10 weeks - it takes will power though!


----------



## acridweasel (Oct 16, 2021)

Having been overweight pretty much all my life, I got to over 20 stone (128kg) and decided I needed to sort myself out. 
I joined Slimming World in September 2019 and have so far lost 8.5 stone (54kg) in 2 years. 
I don't set any targets for carb intake, I just count the carbs and take insulin to suit. Slimming World allows unlimited pasta and rice, you just need to be mindful of the sauces you eat with it. 
One of the best things that I found is that most of the weight I lost was with very little exercise other than the distances I cover at work each day. I have a desk-based job, so it isn't like I am doing anything too strenuous or intense. 
I'm now so much more comfortable with who I am and how I look and am running and cycling and enjoying every moment! 
Good luck with your endeavours!


----------

